# Need help with a bad neck slumping baby *Updated for pictures*



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

My son is 5 months old and 19lbs. He's in a marathon. Twice I've gone to get him out of his seat and he's been slumped over so bad. It's not normal slumping. Its horrible and I'm not okay with it. I also know you're not supposed to put aftermarket stuff onto carseats. Is there any safe thing I can put in his seat to hold his neck steady?

Thank you!!


----------



## schreiberwriter (Aug 3, 2005)

Weird. my DD is the same age and weight. She does the SAME thing.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I hate it. It makes me sick to think about! And we're going to see inlaws, a 13 hour drive, so I need to find something by then.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Is he slumping to the side or to the front?

If his head is slumping his head forward, the recline needs to be adjusted. If it's to the side, you can use rolled recieving blankets next to him after you buckle him in for some support.

You wouldn't happen to have a picture would you? My kids always slept better in their Marathon/Roundabout than any other seat because they just tip their heads slightly to the side, whereas other seats don't have as much head support.

ETA: there is a picture of my DD sleeping if you click 'Scarlett' in my siggy.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

It slumps forward. It's as reclined as possible, but yours looks a lot more reclined. I think its because he's kinda sitting all on his fat.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
It slumps forward. It's as reclined as possible, but yours looks a lot more reclined. I think its because he's kinda sitting all on his fat.









If he slumps forward, the angle is not correct. Are you sure it's in recline (RF) mode? Hers is pretty upright (about 35 degrees) and being as he is much younger, he needs more recline.

ETA:

This is about 45*


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Is there any way to tighten the rear tether so that it pulls the seat-back lower? That's the only way I can get my blvd to get really reclined.


----------



## herins (May 2, 2008)

I would also suggest you find a certified technician to help you install it. It made me feel so much more confident! You can search for them at http://www.car-seat.org/


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
Is there any way to tighten the rear tether so that it pulls the seat-back lower? That's the only way I can get my blvd to get really reclined.

Wasn't there an advisory about not using the RF tether to adjust recline? I read the it can cause problems with the base & it won't lock into upright mode later when FFing.
You can use a pool noodle or tightly rolled towel under the base.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognito* 
You can use a pool noodle or tightly rolled towel under the base.

This is what we use to adjust the recline. We adjust the recline about once a month, and we carry an extra towel in case we have to move the carseat to a different car.

When DS' head would slump on long car-rides, we would put it back up and/or put a rolled diaper next to his head for support while sleeping. But, it was often because we were in a rental and the recline wasn't quite right. When we got back into our car, the increased recline helped with the slump.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm going to go take a picture!brb

K
here just kickin' it

from back further

close up again

DH says its as far back as possible, but I just don't know...

Thanks for the link, unfortunately all our carseat techs are booked up until Nov. so we have an appointment then.

Let me know what you think. Thank you!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Pictures aren't working.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm not sure why, they're working fine for me. Im not sure how to fix them if I can see them


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't help you with your original question, but wanted to let you know that I can see your pics.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Now they're working. That was weird.

No clue how to help you though.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

That is about as upright as I would have an older child, so I think that's too upright for a 5 month old.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Do you have the tether hooked up? We do use the tether somewhat to adjust the recline of our seat, not super tight, but just a little sometimes goes a long way. Also, removing the hugs will help the straps fit better on baby. If you need to add a noodle, I can't seem to get it to work w/ LATCH, you might need to use the seatbelt.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

I'll have DH read this. I have no idea. Is there no way to lower the incline without a noodle?


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

I can see the pictures.

It looks like the front passenger seat is impeding a proper recline. Move the front passenger seat as far forward a you can stand it, and see if that helps.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Aimee** 
I'll have DH read this. I have no idea. Is there no way to lower the incline without a noodle?

Yes, when you install it push down where the baby's butt goes when you tighten the LATCH straps. That will make it more reclined. Also make sure to move the front seat up out of the way completely and after you have the MA installed move the front seat back until it touches.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Definitely not reclined enough. It looks like you will need to move the front seat up a bit, but given the way the headrest is positioned, it LOOKS like tyou are going to be able to end up with the top of the marathion sandwiched in to the space under the headrest and above the top of the seat.
In fact , I think you should probably *aim* for that - to make the top of the Marathon basically even with the top of the front passenger seat(not the headrest, the seat)...if it is higher than that, then the recline is probably not enough. Does that make sense?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Definitely needs to be more reclined. (My DH had the same reaction when I told him it needed to be more reclined.)
You can use a rolled up towel or two; you don't need a pool noodle.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I think you have good advice on the recline, but I wanted to point out that the chest clip is not high enough in those photos. It needs to be up between his armpits to be safe.

Do you have the seat tethered? I didn't see it in the photos. Ours is reclined enough without using the tether to pull it down, but our seat is really flat.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you. I usually pull it up but I just put him in for picture









Now, as far at the tether goes, DH says in order to use it we'd need floor tethers? We don't have those. Is that true or is there another way to tether it while RF?


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

You don't need floor tethers. Your seat would have come with a part called a d-ring that is a metal piece attached to a looped strap, and you use that to secure the tether to any metal part that is anchored to the floor of the car, such as the base of the front passenger seat belt or where the front passenger seat is bolted to the car.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

i had our carseat installed by a certified technician, but my DD (17 months old) would slump her head so far forward and to the side that she would have marks from the chest clip at her temple!

she wouldn't tollerate blankets or anything else near her face, so we ended up buying these velcro carseat strap pads by kiddopotamus.

i know you shouldn't have after market stuff on it, but they work, and i don't get sympathetic neck cramps from looking at her anymore.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

You need to find a tech! You don't need pool noodles with a Britax seat either. Just make sure the base is in reclined mode, move the front seat out of the way, make sure your DH or you are putting weight into the back of the seat when you tighten and not down on the front. Pushing hard down on the front will make it tip more upright, if that makes sense. You can use the D-ring that came with the seat to create a top tether position by looping it around something bolted to the floor like the leg of the front seat. Kiddies awake, gotta run


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.childrestraintsafety.com/...tethering.html


----------

